# Larry Bird and Sharkboy



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

Did this one uuuuber fast probably took about an hour to complete was trying something different


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

What are they doing?


----------



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm not sure I understand... what are they going?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

That was a typo. I corrected it.


----------



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

they're just kinda standing there chillin... I took my inspiration from Larry Bird standing at the foul line waiting for the ball to be shot... but instead of another player beside him.. it's Sharkboy... only Sharkboy is a player as he's wearing a basketball jersey


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's a fun picture. It looks more like it was done in watercolor than acrylic.


----------



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> It's a fun picture. It looks more like it was done in watercolor than acrylic.


Nope.. its acrylic, but still wet in this picture. Took almost right after finishing.


----------

